# Tattoos?



## naledge (Feb 26, 2010)

I know a lot of members have them, so I'm wondering, how did you decide what tattoo to get?

I know if I ask 'what tattoo should I get?' you'll all be like 'it's a decision for a life-time, don't take it so lightly' so I'm thinking asking how you decided would help me out.

Thanks xD


----------



## supergirlmas (Feb 26, 2010)

get something that has alot of meaning to it, maybe have a story behind it, something that when you look at it i will remember you of something.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

Last one I got was an Iron Maiden tatt on my shoulder as a "momento" of going to see them in NZ last year (got it done in Christchurch).
Love the avatar supergirlmas, Tool are unreal!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 26, 2010)

naledge said:


> I know a lot of members have them, so I'm wondering, how did you decide what tattoo to get?
> 
> I know if I ask 'what tattoo should I get?' you'll all be like 'it's a decision for a life-time, don't take it so lightly' so I'm thinking asking how you decided would help me out.
> 
> Thanks xD


 
Get what you want to get! , it's quite easy!!

and tool are ok if you like DMT.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

DMT?

EDIT: Never mind just looked it up. I don't go in for all that, hence my ignorance.
Horses for courses, personally never felt the need for it, can enjoy stuff like Tool sans enhancements 

And now we find ourselves off topic, so to bring it back into line.....

My first tatt didn't really have any special reason other than I liked the design, my second tatt is as per my post above. 
My next tatt is going to be a full back piece that has a special meaning to me, regarding something that's been a part of my life since I was a young bloke. 
I have a few other ideas of things I'd like, but still needs some serious consideration before I'd get needle to flesh.


----------



## Shinglegirl (Feb 26, 2010)

I got my fiances name and a frangipani on my foot because i love him and frangipanis are my fav flower. Im getting my snake Lucian on me next also because i love him, dont know where yet, maybe running down the left side of my ribs...... maybe dunno. Like it was said get something meaningfull to you.  
Dani.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Last one I got was an Iron Maiden tatt on my shoulder as a "momento" of going to see them in NZ last year (got it done in *Christchurch*).
> Love the avatar supergirlmas, Tool are unreal!



Who was your tattooist in Chch? I got two of mine done in Chch too - both by Kelly Johnston - son of the legendary Steve Johnston (I think he may just be Chch legend - but none the less he's right up there).


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

Mine was actually done by Steve, apparently the most awarded tattooist in NZ? At Downunder Tattoos. A bit embarrassing really, mine was a real easy tatt, but to have him do it made me feel like it was a bit of a waste of his talent haha. My brother also got one done (a bit more complex than mine). Would definitely recommend them if anyone is getting ink in NZ.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Feb 26, 2010)

I've got one on my back for my sisters and mum.. some frangipani's and a heart and I have a dragonfly on my foot in memory of my newphew that passed away. 

I've thought of a lot of stuff that I would like but I wouldn't actually get something unless it meant something to me.. but each to their own. 

Let us know what you end up deciding


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 26, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> I wouldn't actually get something unless it meant something to me.. but each to their own.


As it turns out I've found that a tatt can also grow to mean something. Like I mentioned in my earlier post, my first was just 'cause I liked the design (a generic sort of tribal bicep band). But over the years it's grown to remind me of the time when I got it done, I'd just started seeing a girl (she's now been my wife for 9 years), my circle of friends was changing/evolving & it's now a permanent reminder of a time in my life I look back on fondly. And yet the tatt was done just 'cause I liked the look of it. That was about 15 years ago now.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Feb 26, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> As it turns out I've found that a tatt can also grow to mean something. Like I mentioned in my earlier post, my first was just 'cause I liked the design (a generic sort of tribal bicep band). But over the years it's grown to remind me of the time when I got it done, I'd just started seeing a girl (she's now been my wife for 9 years), my circle of friends was changing/evolving & it's now a permanent reminder of a time in my life I look back on fondly. And yet the tatt was done just 'cause I liked the look of it. That was about 15 years ago now.


 

I like that and i think that is really nice that you can look back and it's created a good memory! 

And as I said each to their own.. I know people that have gotten one done and then hated it a year later but if it ends up growing to mean something then I think it's great!

Everyone is different and everyone will get a tattoo for different reasons!

I love my tattoos and wouldn't change them for anything!


----------



## noidea (Feb 26, 2010)

I carried around a page out of a picture mag from the time I was 14, of a chicks tattoo although she had hers running around her breast and down her stomach, mine is on my back. I got it the day I got my P Plates and my granddad paid for it for me as an early christmas present which brings back many fond memories. I have others that were spur of the moment as I am sure plenty of others do. I also have my sons name on my back and a half finished work in progress on my wrist that will eventually go to the crook of my elbow it holds signifigance of some loved ones.


----------



## kupper (Feb 26, 2010)

if you have to ask yourself that question your not ready for a tattoo


----------



## jessb (Feb 26, 2010)

I kinda agree with kupper - you need to be really passionate about what you want to get, and absolutely certain that you want to have it on you for the rest of your life. 

I can suggest what NOT to get - 

anything trendy or 'in' because it will eventually be 'out' and look really dated. Something personal, timeless and classic is better.
anyone's name (unless they are your child or parent)
a portrait (unless you are REALLY sure about the artists's skill and have seen loads of their portrait work before) portraits - Ugliest Tattoos
any quirky, fun, funny tattoos, or joke tattoos, because even if you think it is funny now, can you imagine hearing the same joke half a dozen times a day for the rest of your life? Loses its humour pretty fast...
Shinglegirl - keep in mind that the skin on your ribs will stretch if you get pregnant and distort the ink.


----------



## Blondie84 (Feb 26, 2010)

All of my tattoos I got coz i liked them and they are pretty (typical girl yes I know). One that possibly does have meaning I guess is the frangipani tattoo on the back of my neck as I have always liked frangipanis and got sick of seeing EVERYONE with them on the back of their cars, so I thought I will get it tattooed on the back of me! Other than that, pretty butterflies, flowers and dragonflies. 

Have to agree with kupper a little too, if you dont know then you arent ready. I had a butterfly henna'ed on my ankle when i was 17 to make sure i wouldnt get sick of it. I knew after a day that I was sure it was what i wanted.


----------



## schizmz (Feb 26, 2010)

Def take your time..dont pick it off a wall..search your soul..who are you?..how can you idenify that?..etc..then when you have chosen your piece,start looking for a good artist..dont just take the closest tattoo shop etc.. do some study,ask around.when you go into a shop ask to see their "photo albums"..if they say.errr..think ive got some on the pc..or..na not atm..".walk out" ill ask my tattooist if he knows anyone good over your way. i go to "the" geof hill.


----------



## naledge (Feb 26, 2010)

jessb said:


> I kinda agree with kupper - you need to be really passionate about what you want to get, and absolutely certain that you want to have it on you for the rest of your life.
> 
> I can suggest what NOT to get -
> 
> ...



Yeah, definately not getting a southern cross or tribal band or something haha.

At the moment I'm still just keeping an eye out, I wouldn't have the money to get one for a couple of months anyway.

Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## supergirlmas (Feb 26, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Get what you want to get! , it's quite easy!!
> 
> and tool are ok if you like DMT.


 
being baked listening to Tool was intense the first time, but seriously DMT would be magical hahah, anyway i got a metal fan tattooed on my arm, hope you guys get it


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 26, 2010)

For some strange reason I got a tattoo of a small goldfish on one of my ankles...to this day I have no idea why I got it :lol:.............thank god I just love fishing   If only I had a dollar every time someone suggested "was I drunk?" when I got it :lol:


----------



## jacorin (Feb 26, 2010)

my 1st one was easy...i walked into the shop,walked around,and picked a dragon..didnt like the colour so i changed it to blue


----------



## was_not_me (Feb 26, 2010)

*My ink*

Hi all , i am new to aps, i too have a few tat's my first 1 i did to see if i could handle it .all the rest do have meanin for me. i have my favorite bands an then i have all my children... my best one is the ones for my kids .. an i am ever so glad i had them done..... made it easier that my kids father is a tattooist, so when he was training i was the practice skin . but i have to say i do love all my work.....


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2010)

Could any of you tattoo'd people suggest a good artist in Perth? I know what i want and its pretty basic - triple moon on my wrist, biohazard on my back - but i still want someone with a good rep to do it.


----------



## supergirlmas (Feb 27, 2010)

Jen said:


> Could any of you tattoo'd people suggest a good artist in Perth? I know what i want and its pretty basic - triple moon on my wrist, biohazard on my back - but i still want someone with a good rep to do it.


 
Black Quill, near the Perth trainstation, i recommend them.


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

i love tats, but took a couple of years to find something i wanted done. I have always read the novel saga "Dragonlance" and they always help me escape to a relaxing place lol. so i got a medieval style dragon from a cool book i randomly found. loved the design, and that was it! got it in black and grey.


----------



## naledge (Feb 27, 2010)

rash said:


> i love tats, but took a couple of years to find something i wanted done. I have always read the novel saga "Dragonlance" and they always help me escape to a relaxing place lol. so i got a medieval style dragon from a cool book i randomly found. loved the design, and that was it! got it in black and grey.



that's about the size i want, how much did that cost?


----------



## rash (Feb 27, 2010)

was a while ago, think it was around 200


----------



## naledge (Feb 27, 2010)

rash said:


> was a while ago, think it was around 200



Okay cool, thanks.



I've worked out what I want. Here it is:

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/8639/tattoot.jpg

I want it around 11cm x 9cm just under my belly button or my chest, well, wherever it doesn't look stupid, so any advice on placement would be good, I'm skinny and bony so I can't have it on my arm like most guys and I wanna be able to see and appreciate it, so I don't really want it on my back. Although where my waist is but on my back seems alright, between my shoulder blades and my tail bone.

Also, can anyone give a rough guess to how much that'd cost? We've only got on tattoo shop here and I can't make it in to ask them how much for a few days. Not that I'd be able to afford it for a few months anyway, but I still wanna know xD


----------



## jessb (Feb 27, 2010)

Prices vary so much between artists and between areas. You pretty much get what you pay for. There's a guy about five minutes from my place who does it for about $80/hr (really cheap for Sydney) but you also have to take a six-pack of bourbon and coke to "steady his hand" and he often cancels appointments because he is hungover...

The artist I went to last week charges $150/hr plus $50 for artwork if you want custom work done. Mine is about 7.5cm x 5cm - lots of colour and pretty detailed - and cost $350.


----------



## naledge (Feb 27, 2010)

jessb said:


> Prices vary so much between artists and between areas. You pretty much get what you pay for. There's a guy about five minutes from my place who does it for about $80/hr (really cheap for Sydney) but you also have to take a six-pack of bourbon and coke to "steady his hand" and he often cancels appointments because he is hungover...
> 
> The artist I went to last week charges $150/hr plus $50 for artwork if you want custom work done. Mine is about 7.5cm x 5cm - lots of colour and pretty detailed - and cost $350.



Ah okay xD

Yeah I emailed a guy in Adelaide that people tend to recommend a lot, at 'The Tattoo Gallery' they said it'll be about $320 for what I want, so that's cool, now I just need to save up about $600 for the tattoo and to get up there xD


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 27, 2010)

Or you can just sharpie yourself for freee!
I was about to sayy why would you spend $300 on a tattoo but then I remember I spent $360 on a python... so I'll shut my mouth now


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 27, 2010)

isn't that some kind of japanese national flag or symbol or something? make sure you research thoroughly what it means first. lol


----------



## fritzi2009 (Feb 27, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> isn't that some kind of japanese national flag or symbol or something? make sure you research thoroughly what it means first. lol


 
my bosses new a guy who got a chinese tattoo, it was meant to say 'warrior' the tattoist messed up the lines and drew them the wrong way round on the symbol thing and it meant 'dirt'


----------



## schizmz (Feb 27, 2010)

This is about $3000 worth so far. "Geoff hill melbourne"..i love my koi


----------



## naledge (Feb 27, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> isn't that some kind of japanese national flag or symbol or something? make sure you research thoroughly what it means first. lol



The background is the Rising Sun flag, it's the flag of the Japanese army/navy. And the crane represents peace, so I guess they don't really go well together, but it represents both sides of Japan really well and I like that.



fritzi2009 said:


> Or you can just sharpie yourself for freee!
> I was about to sayy why would you spend $300 on a tattoo but then I remember I spent $360 on a python... so I'll shut my mouth now



Haha but I'm a terrible artist, all I can draw are stick figures.


----------



## naledge (Feb 27, 2010)

schizmz said:


> This is about $3000 worth so far. "Geoff hill melbourne"..i love my koi



That's a lot of money O_O

Looks great though, Koi are beautiful, I saw a guy with a giant Koi tattoo'd on his back, took up his whole back. Some Koi can cost up to like $50k in Japan haha.


----------



## Jumala (Feb 27, 2010)

I just think it is really funny that on the portraits ugliest tattoos pages there is an ad for laser tattoo removal .......


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 27, 2010)

what about something like this http://th09.deviantart.net/fs38/300W/i/2008/337/3/f/CLOUD_STRIFE_WOLF_EMBLEM_by_karloi.jpg 

without the writing at the bottom


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> what about something like this http://th09.deviantart.net/fs38/300W/i/2008/337/3/f/CLOUD_STRIFE_WOLF_EMBLEM_by_karloi.jpg
> 
> without the writing at the bottom



That looks heaps awesome, but I never really played Final Fantasy.

So I've worked out I want this - http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/8639/tattoot.jpg - but it's going to take a while to get organize because I'm going to Adelaide to get it done. So first I'm going to get another one here.

The one in Adelaide will either be on my back or chest. The one I'm getting here will be two red stars, one on either shoulder, well, in front of my shoulders, kinda on my chest. That wont cost as much or take as much organization, hopefully I can get that done in the coming couple of months then make it up to Adelaide with $350 to get the main piece done.


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> The background is the Rising Sun flag, it's the flag of the Japanese army/navy. And the crane represents peace, so I guess they don't really go well together, but it represents both sides of Japan really well and I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha but I'm a terrible artist, all I can draw are stick figures.


i've got a japanese friend that's really traditional and loves his country very much and he got mad when he saw someone wearing a shirt that has the rising sun stuff coz he wasnt japanese. im not joking. maybe you should think about getting a tattoo that's less personal to japanese people. like for example you wouldn't get a traditional maori island tattoo if you weren't from there coz it's special and traditional for them. think about it real hard coz youre not japanese im guessing.


----------



## naledge (Feb 28, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> i've got a japanese friend that's really traditional and loves his country very much and he got mad when he saw someone wearing a shirt that has the rising sun stuff coz he wasnt japanese. im not joking. maybe you should think about getting a tattoo that's less personal to japanese people. like for example you wouldn't get a traditional maori island tattoo if you weren't from there coz it's special and traditional for them. think about it real hard coz youre not japanese im guessing.



Yeah I understand.

But I love Japanese culture and history. Everything about Japan really, I find it a truly engaging culture. I wouldn't have it on a public part of my body, obviously I wouldn't want to offend anybody. Japan amazes me really, whatever tattoo I get, I definitely want it to represent Japan somehow. 

It would mean something to me personally, so I wouldn't display it publicly.

Although, I might rethink the rising sun part of it. Because the rising sun flag represents war, being a military flag. Japan's had a dark history with war, so I can understand how that might offend people if anyone was to see it.

Thanks for the advice, I'll definitely take it all on-board.


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> Yeah I understand.
> 
> But I love Japanese culture and history. Everything about Japan really, I find it a truly engaging culture. I wouldn't have it on a public part of my body, obviously I wouldn't want to offend anybody. Japan amazes me really, whatever tattoo I get, I definitely want it to represent Japan somehow.
> 
> ...


yeah no worries mate. don't get me wrong i have 2 half sleeves of japanese work myself. they're unique and transfers into a tattoo REALLY well. lol so i don't blame you for wanting to get a japanese themed tattoo. lol i'm going to japan early next year too so i make sure i bring no short sleeved shirts lol haha. it means something personal to me anyway so i hide them the best i could. =) but trust me, with a first tat youd be wanting to show it off and youre gonna be looking in the mirror for the first week or two. haha. its exciting and different. lol keep us updated on your design and stuff. make sure you get a well known artist to do it especially if it has a special meaning. lol good luck =)


----------



## jessb (Feb 28, 2010)

naledge said:


> Yeah I understand.
> 
> But I love Japanese culture and history. Everything about Japan really, I find it a truly engaging culture.


 
Keep in mind that you are only 18, and your fascination with Japan will almost certainly wane in the next 6 or 7 decades...:?


----------



## Shinglegirl (Mar 24, 2010)

jessb said:


> I kinda agree with kupper - you need to be really passionate about what you want to get, and absolutely certain that you want to have it on you for the rest of your life.
> 
> 
> I can suggest what NOT to get -
> ...


 
Thanks Jessb for that yeah and your right it would and once i thought about it i decided against it there anyways. I like your what not to get except the name one, i got my fiance as i said and i do think that you shouldnt get names unless your sure about them. But if you want to get someones name do it if that person means alot to you. And your sure. On the brigh side if all else fails get it removed!!
Cheers.


----------



## jessb (Mar 24, 2010)

Shinglegirl said:


> Thanks Jessb for that yeah and your right it would and once i thought about it i decided against it there anyways. I like your what not to get except the name one, i got my fiance as i said and i do think that you shouldnt get names unless your sure about them. But if you want to get someones name do it if that person means alot to you. And your sure. On the brigh side if all else fails get it removed!!
> Cheers.


 
mind you, 1 in 2 marriages fail, and I'm pretty sure than most of those people thought theirs would last forever too...


----------



## Shinglegirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Jessb I know the stat's on divorce and yes 1 in 2 do fail but they more than likely did so because of negative attitudes. Noone knows a relationship between two people in marrage better than the two in that marrage, if you as a person know you've found the right one then why not get that persons name on you. I have always believed in not getting married unless your 1000000% sure becuase it hurts to many people. So all in all i know im pretty safe.  
Cheers.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 24, 2010)

well i walked into a tattoo parlour,had a look around,saw a dragon tatt that i liked,asked if he could do it in blue instead of the red,he said sure,so i parked my **** in the chair and got it done right then.......easy


----------



## Shinglegirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats the way jac.


----------



## Slats (Mar 24, 2010)

I was drunk in new zealand and had the aussie made logo done on my leg


----------



## Shinglegirl (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL Slats.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 24, 2010)

All of mine have been my own design, or a combination of designs from other sources...my idea is get custom, not flash, that way you are less likely to walk down the street and see a similar design... My first was my tiger on my shoulder, 10 hrs work, then i got my sons name done down my forearm which has turned into a full forearm of tribal with a scorpion as a center piece (5.5hrs) and my tribal dragon on my shoulder that will link in with my forearm eventually.... next one is a old school guns 'n' roses tribute Just as addictive as herps i reckon


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 24, 2010)

PM Larks and ask him to send some pics of his full sleeve, the best reptile tatt I've ever seen. Anything tatt-wise think about for at least a fortnight, never get it done on impulse. Excellent idea to do your research first!


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 24, 2010)

I have my athertons name "Razor" in kanji on the back of my neck. I wanted a tattoo for years and didnt know what to get. Then one day that idea hit me and bam, had it done less than a week later 

My next tattoo is "courage" in kanji on my wrist - I got it the day after a really bad car accident. Was going through a very rough time in my life and I wanted to get that on my wrist because courage was helping me through it. Now here I am years later and happier than ever before!!


----------



## ad (Mar 24, 2010)

Get one across your lower back, a tribal shoulder, and a southern cross on your inner forearm.
Maybe a 'pammy' barbed-wire arm band.


Guaranteed not to date or go out of fashion, and totally unique


----------



## VickiR (Mar 24, 2010)

The Only advise I can give is, that make sure that the tattoo isnt to small,Tribal desgins ( unless u r 110 % certian) and dont get one as SPER OF THE MOMENT, as u Will regret these

I Now have a total of 7 tattoos, 

kangi symbol - foot, butterflys shoulder blade/ lower back(what i like to call the tramp stamp), fairy - ankle, Childrens Names - sholder blades, and a cherry blossom bracnces ribs


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 25, 2010)

I get them cause they make me feel tough and popular!!
You can see how tough I am here - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/show-us-ya-tatts-dial-up-warning-105645


----------



## Blondie84 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am SOOO wanting to get another (would make number 5) just not sure where to put it!


----------



## kronyk (Mar 25, 2010)

I have quite a few now eh...once you get one it is hard to satisfy the itch...

I have always just gone with what I like some have meanings, some don't. People always ask me what if you regret them one day I always reply if a tattoo is the biggest regret I end up with in my life then I will look back and think I have done pretty well! The one thing I would say not to get is your GF/BF/Wife/Husbands name. If you are in Melbourne, Third Eye Tattoo and Eternal Instinct have some great artists


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 29, 2010)

i just got a tribute tattoo for my amstaff i had to put down on monday night.......just something simple...


----------



## tooreye (May 29, 2010)

tattoos make your legs drop off ive heard, can i please put a request in for your shoes when this happens as yous wont be needing them after the day it happens


----------



## townsvillepython (May 29, 2010)

i've got 12 at the moment 10 are my designs 6 i Tattooed on my self.


----------



## cactus2u (May 29, 2010)

Slats said:


> I was drunk in new zealand and had the aussie made logo done on my leg



hahaha I was thinking about doing the opposite here in aus kiwi made lol

Um my 1st was of a waikato man a brewery mascot (nz) much like the 4x man done on my forearm
was the beguining of the end ready to have some artwork done here in Cairns soon


----------



## gosia (May 30, 2010)

If you think about it...you really know what you want!.... I know I was the same when I got my first! I knew where I wanted it but the question was what??? In the end the tat I got, isn't probably what I would get now but like someone said before it does remind me of that time in my life when I got it and thats why its special!!! I am considering getting my 3rd now - I am from the year of the snake and my hubby is from the year of rat (Chinese horoscope) so I was thinking of getting a snake who is cuddling a rat...but about to eat it...lol...just so my hubby knows who has the upper hand in our marriage hahahhaa!
But the bottom line is: Choose whatever YOU think YOU like, doesnt matter what others think as it will be YOU who has to spend your whole life looking at it! Good luck!


----------



## cactus2u (May 30, 2010)

gosia said:


> I am from the year of the snake and my hubby is from the year of rat (Chinese horoscope) so I was thinking of getting a snake who is cuddling a rat...but about to eat it...lol...just so my hubby knows who has the upper hand in our marriage hahahhaa!


 
lmao good vintage '65


----------



## carmen (May 30, 2010)

i have an anklet of my 2 neices names joined by a vine and a bee (bee is for my brother) 
A gecko on my hip which is for my parents (long story but loads of meaning)
a bat carrying a rose into the sunset on my shoulder with my sons name (he designed the tat)
and 2 butterflies, one Monarch on my wrist and a Ulysses on my upper inner arm, these are for my other son who passed away. was just about to get another butterfly but have just discovered i am pregnant so it'll have to wait now.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 30, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be getting another one in the next month or so. A good friend of mine passed away earlier this year (survived a tumor being removed from her brain only to throw a clot an hour before she checked out of hospital. The stupid bitch.) and I'm doing the same thing I did with my first tattoo: I gather pictures of things I like, tattoos e.c.t... then talk to the tattoo artist about it. Some will charge for a custom design, but mostly they'll do it for free. Research a particular "style" that you like. But most importantly: get something you want.


----------



## bundysnake (May 30, 2010)

I got this tribal as my first tattoo simply cos i love the tribal look!!!


----------



## gosia (May 30, 2010)

bundysnake said:


> View attachment 148327
> 
> I got this tribal as my first tattoo simply cos i love the tribal look!!!



Personally I think the black and white / tribal look hot on guys ;-) bundysnake - very nice))))) NO THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH COLOR BOYS (before I get my head bitten off lol)


----------



## silatman (May 30, 2010)

Mine is a dragon in one of our fighting stances holding our club logo.

As you might have guessed I'm a martial artist and it was designed for me to celebrate my first black belt.
My next and last will be a temple Lion or Fu dog with my two boys names.

Both tattoos mean the world to me.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 30, 2010)

neither of these were my first but they are 2 of my favourites, the girl is still a work in progress


----------



## Blondie84 (May 30, 2010)

I think I have posted pics of most of my tatts already but I just had to show these pics I got tonight!

I SWEAR little miss did this all on her own...


----------

